
Unity 2020 - artur_makly
https://youtu.be/BXPVe-YHDzo
======
am_lu
Some forewords on whats going on will be good. Link takes you to 2+ hours long
video of two man talking by the fire. Are they resurrecting old Ubuntu Linux
desktop environment?

